# Game Thread: Friday Dec. 23rd Pacers @ Cavs



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (15-8) - Cleveland Cavaliers(15-9)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Quicken Loans Arena
*TV*: FSNMW, ESPN2
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Sarunas Jaskevicius | Stephen Jackson | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Jeff Foster | Danny Granger | Freddie Jones











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Eric Snow | Larry Hughes | LeBron James | Drew Gooden | Zydrunas Ilgauskas

*Key Reserves:*























Alan Henderson | Donyell Marhsall | Damon Jones

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 9-3
Road: 6-5
Overall: 15-8

Cleveland Cavaliers
Home: 10-3
Road: 5-6
Overall: 15-9*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 24.3 ppg in last 3 games








- 34.3 ppg in last 12 games since Indiana

*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Wrist 

Cavaliers- 








- ? 


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

LeBron James vs Stephen Jackson

Pacers 91
Cavs 83


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This will be a real test for the Pacers without Artest. Think we'll win it:

90-85 Pacers.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Cavs: 96
Pacer: 91


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers 95
Cavs 86


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We should and will win this 1...

I can't wait to see my boy D.G. rip it tonight...

Actually I can't wait to see our entire squad....

We win period...

P's 102...Cavs 95....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 98

Cavs 90

I didn't think I would be able to catch this game because of work, but now since I am really sick I think I will be able to. It sux to be sick this time of the year though. Oh well, big game for Pacers.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

****, I would really like to see this game.

Anyways...
Pacers 89
Cavs 85


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> ****, I would really like to see this game.



You could hear it though...

Thegamelive.com...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

****, I just realized we don't have Artest to guard Lebron.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> ****, I just realized we don't have Artest to guard Lebron.



LOL...

Yeah I forgot about James...
but as long as we can contain him we should be good...

Can't let him do a Kobe on us...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

BTW...great game thread as usual Legend...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> BTW...great game thread as usual Legend...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


Pacers Fan made it...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster starting.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine gets a nice block on Lebron to start off.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine gets another block on Z. 

Tinsley hit a jumper before that.

And on the other end, Jermaine hits.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras makes a nice pass to Jermaine on the block, who makes the layup.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras too slow to get in the face of Hughes, who hits a jumper.

Saras misses a 2 on the other end, and Hughes hits a 3.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that Jermaine has started Mutumbo's :naughty: after he blocks a shot?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine gets all ball on Gooden, but is called for a foul. Gooden hits both at the line.

8-15 Cavs lead with 6:30 left in the first.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Always nice to see a little gamereport here, cant watch the game in Holland


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras makes another nice pass to Jermaine who dunks it.

12-20 Cavs lead with 4:14 left in the first. Jermaine has 10 of our 12 points.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Always nice to see a little gamereport here, cant watch the game in Holland


ESPN and NBA.com always have pretty good play-by-play.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ gets a good pass from Jermaine, and gets a layup. 

14-24 Cavs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers call timeout.

Same score, I'm guessing that there's 2 something minutes left in the first.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> ESPN and NBA.com always have pretty good play-by-play.


Yeah watching that olso


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lebron dunks it (nice defense Jack) and Marshall hits a jumper.

14-29 Cavs, with 1:26 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ misses an open three, why do even bother playing him Rick?

Jermaine hits another 2.

Cavs get the last shot and Nuble (sp?) misses a jumper.

16-29 at the end of the first.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmmm the score is going the wrong way.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison plays terrible defense on Z who makes an easy reverse.

We step over the line on the inbounds and turn it over.

Z hits a side line jumper.

AJ "takes it inside" and gets a layup.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, AJ just hit an outside jumper.

20-33 Cavs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere is cold tonight, he just missed another shot.

Marshall hits another 3. 

20-38 Cavs. I think we're focusing on trying to contain Lebron too much, we forgot about Cleveland's other good players.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine bricks one free throw and makes the other. 

Eric Snow turns it over, and Granger hits a layup.

Gooden hits inside.

23-40 Cavs with 8:19 left in the first.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie got a good dunk, I missed it 

Fat boy (AJ) turns it over.

Damon Jones hits a 3 for the Cavs. Our defense really sucks.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Who saw that Fred Jones slam?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why is Tinsley not playing?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Marshall hits another 3.

Freddie gets stripped and turns it over.

Pacers get another turnover as they make a back-court violation.

Timout.
27-46 Cavs lead with 5:48 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Why is Tinsley not playing?


No idea. Rick sure does love AJ, though.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley is checks back in.

Jermaine (or Tinsley) called for the foul on Drew Gooden. He misses both from the line.

Jack gets his first field goal of the game.

Hughes drives and gets a hard layup.

Jackson hogs the ball, drives and misses the layup.

29-48 with 4:32 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Marshall just made an impossible three right over Jack.

Jackson gets the foul call on the other end and hits both.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson misses a 3, now 1-6.

Hughes steps out of bounds.

Tinsley fouled while taking it inside and hits a no-look reverse. He hits the free throw to complete the three point play.

34-51 3:30 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson hits a nice baseline fadeaway.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice pass from Tinsley to Jermaine.

9-1 run for Indy.

Still 38-52 with 1:05 left in the second.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Z travels. 

Jackson misses a layup inside.

Then called for a foul, as he trips Snow.

Z called for offensive goaltending.

Jackson makes a great pass in the air to Granger who is fouled from behind. Granger hits both from the free throw line.

40-52 with 24.5 seconds left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Cavs will take the last shot, Lebron takes a huge three and misses.

Pacers- 40
Cavs- 52 
at halftime. 

We stepped it up near the end of the second, but we really need to play better defense during the second half if we want to have any chance to win. We also need more contribution from our other starters. Jermaine seems like he's doing everything. Where's Foster? Jackson is very streaky, as usual.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Scot Pollard's a douchebag, but he's still funny (he gave us a tour during the halftime show).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We've been playing bad on D. so far, but I'm excited about that 15-1 run to end the half...

We have to the 3's which are killing use...

J.O. us having another monster game...
Those 2 blocks were just sick...

S-Jax needs to get more involded in order for us to come back and take the win...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster only played the first six minutes and now is not starting the second half. Croshere is starting for him.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson gets his third foul.

And he turns it over on the other end.

Snow hits a jumper.

Saras makes another nice pass to Jermaine on the block, who gets fouled. He hits 1/2 from the line.

41-54 Cavs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Saras misses and Jermaine can't get the rebound.

Tinsley drives around and makes a good pass to Jermaine who dunks it.

Snow travels, no call, and misses a 2; Gooden gets the rebound and dunks over Cro.

Croshere misses a 2.

Z dunks it.

43-58 Cavs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Clear path foul called? I've never seen/heard of that before.

Z fouls on the inbounds, and gets a T.

Croshere hits the technical.

Saras drives, misses, but gets fouled. He hits 1/2 from the line, and gets his first point of the night (that's who we need to step up).

45-58 Cavs with 7:52 left in the third.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Terrible defense from the Pacers as they let Marshall drive and dish it off to Gooden who hits an easy layup.

Tinsley is called for a loose ball foul? I never saw it.

Jackson then gets his fourth foul. Pathetic. Lebron hits both from the line.

45-62 Cavs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gooden misses a 2 and somehow Freddie gets the rebound.

Jermaine gets a layup inside over Gooden, the fans wanted a charge.

Tinsley goes inside and hits a floater.

Hughes misses a jumper, but Jermaine doesn't box out and Gooden gets a reound and gets fouled by Jermaine. 

Timeout.

51-66.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Man what's going on with our D...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gooden completes the three point play.

Tinsley called for his 4 foul and gets a T. Damon Jones hits the tech. foul shot.

Saras plays good defense and gets a jump ball. 

Marshall bricks a 3.

Saras makes another great pass to Jermaine who hits a bank shot.

Marshall goes over the back of Jermaine, but no call, and Granger fouls Marshall as he goes back up.

Pollard looks unhappy as he sits on the bench, he's the only Pacer that hasn't played tonight, except maybe Gill.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Man what's going on with our D...
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


We only defend Lebron.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gooden fouls Jermaine, fans don't like it (damn they're loud). Gooden complains.

Jermaine hit 1/2 from the foul line, but Granger gets the rebound on the second one and hits.

Marshall gets blocked by Jermaine.

Freddie hits a nice reverse dunk.

58-70 Cavs, 3:35 left in the 3rd, I think.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

D.G....J.O.....F.J.!!!!!


Nice comeback...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> We only defend Lebron.


Yeah, that's exactly our problem. We're so worried about Lebron, we forget about all their other offensive threats. Jermaine has also forgotten to box out on a number of occasions.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

"If you were Santa Claus, what would you give Austin Croshere?"

"I would probably give Croshere a tupet (sp? it's a wig)." -Foster

:laugh:

Looks like Croshere has combed his hair over tonight.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

0 for 9 from 3 point land is horrible...

nothing is dropping...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> "If you were Santa Claus, what would you give Austin Croshere?"
> 
> "I would probably give Croshere a tupet (sp? it's a wig)." -Foster
> 
> ...



LOL....


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere got all ball, but is called for a foul anyway.

AJ is raped by Hughes, Hughes credited for the foul.

Granger called for offensive goal tending, it was a good call.

James hits a jumper.

Freddie nails a 3.

Gooden is hurt. 

61-74 Cavs lead with 20 seconds left in the 3rd.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Finally Freddy with the 3...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I heard someone yell "****", from reading Gooden's lips when he got hurt, I can tell that it was him.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Foster called for a blocking foul, bad call. Lebron hits both from the foul line.

Pacers miss the last second shot.

61-76 Cavs lead at the end of the third.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We need to have a perfect 4th quarter...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AJ makes a good pass to Freddie who gets a good dunk.

Croshere finally hits a 3, his first field goal of the night.

Lebron misses over Granger.

AJ makes a terrible pass to Foster who can't handle it.

Jones drives and gets fouled. He hits both from the foul line.

68-77 Cavs lead with 9:50 left in the 4th.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Z travels again. Good call.

Freddie misses, but Cro gets a good offensive rebound.

Freddie misses again, but Foster gets the offensive rebound, he gives it to Freddie, who travels.

Cavs miss again, but we turn it over on the other end and Lebron makes a dunk (Cleveland's crowd is so annoying).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

That last dunk was sick...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine hits an awesome fadeaway.

Hughes hits an uncontested jumper.

Tinsley misses, but Granger tips it to another Pacer who passes it to Jermaine who dunks it inside.

Hughes fouled by Jermaine. He hits both from the foul line. 72-83 Cavs lead with 6:50 left in the 4th.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Just checking in now, I was at a wedding reception that I didnt want to be at. Looks like a bad night overall...but MY GOD Jermaine is beasting out there! He's been hosting block parties for quite a few games in a row now.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger gets another offensive board. 

Freddie hits a jumper.

Jermaine blocks Lebron, but Z gets the board and Freddie fouls? Z, terrible call.

74-83 Cavs lead with 5:58 left in the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Just checking in now, I was at a wedding reception that I didnt want to be at. Looks like a bad night overall...but MY GOD Jermaine is beasting out there! He's been hosting block parties for quite a few games in a row now.



Just crazy blocks...

Now let's finish the comeback...

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Don't f***ing miss the free throws now....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie called for a blocking foul, another bad call.

Lebron misses a jumper, Jermaine gets the rebound.

Tinsley off balance, but manages to throw the ball off Snow.

Jackson goes inside and gets fouled by Hughes, his fourth. Jackson misses both from the line, you idiot.

Grannger gets a good defensive rebound.

Jermaine passes to Granger down low, who gets fouled. He hits both free throws.

79-84 Cavs lead with 4:10 left in the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Come on Indy...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

WOW....

J.T.!!!!!!!!



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Gooden misses, Pacers get the ball back.

Jermaine leaves a jumper short.

Awesome D by Granger!! Lebron turns it over.

Tinsley nails a 3!!! **** yeah!

Timeout! 82-84 Cavs lead by 2 with 2:54 left!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Granger really moves his feet well on defense.I just turned it back to this game
and they said James was shooting 3 of 15.Who else has been checking him?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

It's about ****ing time that Tinsley hits something.

And Granger is playing great. He's keeping up with Jermaine on those boards, seems like he always gets the biggest ones.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Awesome Defense on my boy Granger...

What a comeback...

Let's finish it now...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Come on Pacers, 2 point to go and win!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

J.O.'s on fire!!!....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

NICE BLOCK!!!!!!...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

You guys are AMAZING bunch.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Z misses a hooker, Granger gets the board, I think.

Jermaine hits a jumper! That ties it!

Damon Jones gets a layup inside.

Jack misses a 3, but Tinsley gets a board and hits.

Jones with an awesome block, but Tinsley misses on the other end. Someone goes over the back of Granger, but no call. I don't know how we got the ball back, but we called timeout.

Tied at 86 with 1:30 something left.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

NO!!!!!....

How could you give him so much space,,,



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*********************



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds like a playoff game.

Jermaine misses a jumper.

Lebron hits and he's fouled. Bad call, Jermaine never touched him. Lebron misses his free throw.

Offensive foul called on Tinsley. What the ****? These refs suck.

Hughes makes a lucky jumper.

86-90 Cavs, with 31 seconds to go.

Timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

If the refs wouldn't be giving it to them, we'd probably be up.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

How to give away a game in 20 seconds


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jackson, you *******.

****.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Bad shot game over...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Lebron cannot hit free throws... Too much pressure?

We need need Saras to hit a 3.

Lebron hits his second free throw.

Saras misses a 3. Game over.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Horrible....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Jasikeviscius still can't hit a three in the clutch....


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We showed up too late... And our defense never really showed up.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm still impressed with Jermaine, Granger, and Tinsley's play. They all played good D.

What did Jackson just do?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice shot by Jackson. Even better from Saras. Still, the game was entertaining. Pollard, Foster, and Croshere were hilarious. And awesome: Jackson was just tossed out. How many times has been thrown out of games like this?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> Jackson, you *******.
> 
> ****.


:laugh:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> What did Jackson just do?


Miss shots.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Why doesn't Jermaine shoot more threes?

Jackson, cut your ****. You sucked, don't get mad at the refs for you playing like ****.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

So Jack will probably be suspended for next game...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Miss shots.


And complain to the refs.

I probably would have if I had been in his position, anyway.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It was J.O. against Cleveland, no 1 else showed up...

Granger did play a good game though...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I also liked what Tinsley did...

even if he's not 100%...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Worst game of Saras ever.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Well we only played good the last quarter, if we played like that we won.

We need to play more CONSTANT.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

They made a great comeback, but I think we obviosly miss Artest. Jackson is just not a dependable 2nd option.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, we need to get a trade done for a second option, even if it means giving up Foster or Jones or next year's number one or someone else even. I am all for a 3-1 at this point. We need to get it done before the New Year. If we wait any longer than mid-Jan not only will the Pistons be too far ahead, but we might fall behind the Cavs.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Well, at least Pacers don't need Artest to shut down Lebron. Who coulda thunk. :banana:


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

SianTao said:


> Well, at least Pacers don't need Artest to shut down Lebron. Who coulda thunk. :banana:


nba.com/pacers recap said that, although he wasn't making many shots he easily drove by defenders at will(that's where his assists come from). i know it's james, nobody can really stop him from doing that...but saying artest wouldn't have helped us......well, yes he would


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 94-89 Cavs

PacersguyUSA wins for being the only person to guess the Cavs would win.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Worst game of Saras ever.


Yeah, it was less than an impressive performance, but don't sweat it. S-Jax was worse more or less then Saras. Saras will snap out of it, he's just gotta get some confidence back.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Yeah like my man S-Jax said, no need to worry, shots just weren't falling down for us, we'll bounce back though....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Z probably got Saras good and drunk the night before. Had his family take care of Saras while the Cavs were in Chicago. That was the worst I've ever seen Saras play.

On the flipside, it looked like JO was trying to pull an Elton Brand and win it himself.

We've still got a long ways to go to where we can beat your team comfortably.

I thought it was interesting how Lebron shot worse against the Pacers without Artest than he did with them. Artest's effect on the team defense that the Pacers play is overrstated. Carlisle's concepts are too sound for one player to make or break them.


----------

